# Do you refrigerate your oils?



## chave982 (Sep 20, 2007)

So one of the chefs at Wegmans told me that I should refrigerate my cooking oils (canola, olive, etc.) and they will keep much longer without going rancid.  Is this true?  I've always kept my oils out on my kitchen counter.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2007)

Probably true but hardly necessary.  

I store olive oil in a cool dark cabinet.  Heat and light are oil's enemies.  Stored this way, olive oil will last for months.  Stored in the fridge, it will thicken into a gel and you will not be able to pour it out of the botle.

Same for canola.

I have never had a problem with oils going rancid.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 20, 2007)

I never keep more oil around than I can use in about 3 months.  I keep peanut oil around for normal cooking, EVOO for vinaigrettes or for special cooking occasions, and either vegetable, canola, or an olive oil-canola combo for deep frying.

They are all kept in a cabinet, with my peanut oil in a squeeze bottle for quick and easy use.


----------



## DramaQueen (Sep 20, 2007)

*I never put oils in the fridge. I don't buy huge bottles of it so I replace it fairly often. I buy the half-gallon size of Kirkland olive oil from Costco because I use that for cooking only and it lasts about 4 months. I get Greek and Spanish olive oils from Whole Foods in small bottles and use it up fairly fast for salads, dipping, topping pasta etc. Keep it dark, keep it cool and it will last. CollegeCook is right. Buy only enough to last about 3 or 4 months tops and you won't have to refrigerate it .  *


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2007)

Like Andy said, it is probably true, but unnecessary. It is overkill. It is kind of like saying if you wear 7 winter coats in a snow storm you will be warm. It is something you really don't need to do.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 20, 2007)

I bought a case of these and a package of pourers.  I keep them whithin arms reach of my range on the counter all lined up labeled and ready to go. EVOO, OO, Canola, Peanut, Veggie, various vinegars.

I buy oils in larger containers because it's usually cheaper then refill when needed.  I use one of those large square metal cans of OO in a month.


----------



## keltin (Sep 20, 2007)

I buy half gallon sizes, unless I’m refilling my indoor deep fryer, then I buy a Gallon. I always keep it in a cabinet, and have never had a problem. A half gallon lasts around 1 to 2 months, so I never have very old oil anyway. 

My EVOO can last about 3 months, but I buy it by the smaller bottles.....and also keep it in a dark cabinet.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 20, 2007)

I do not keep any oil in the fridge. Except the strained Peanut Oil that I recycle a couple of times for frying fish! Don't ask me why, I just do!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 20, 2007)

The only oils I refridgerate after opening are the highly perishable ones like grape seed oil and your nut oils like walnut,almond,sesame seed etc.They seem to go rancid faster than your other oils.


----------



## Treklady (Sep 20, 2007)

I buy huge tubs of oil, but I use it by the bucketfuls. I keep my counter with the handy dandy pour spout oil container, but then I keep my tubs in the dark pantry, and refill as needed.

We just use it on everything except deep frying, and for that I use peanut oil.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 20, 2007)

No, except for some chili sesame oil that I keep in the fridge.


----------



## redkitty (Sep 20, 2007)

I keep my olive oil in a dark, cool cabinet.  Have never kept any oil in the fridge.  But then again, I don't use many oils!


----------



## strawberry (Sep 20, 2007)

I store the peanut oil that I deep fry with in the fridge - after it's been strained through a coffee filter of course.  Other than that they're all in the cupboard.


----------



## toni1948 (Sep 21, 2007)

I only keep sesame oil in the fridge.


----------



## YT2095 (Sep 21, 2007)

only stuff that`s Kept in oil stays in the fridge here, things like Anchovies and feta cheese in chili oil, and I keep coconut oil in the fridge too (it makes it easier to break a piece off when I need to).

EVOO`s strange in a fridge, it goes waxy and sometimes crystaline, it`s perfectly safe but it looks odd


----------



## Claire (Sep 21, 2007)

I do not refridgerate oils, but olive oil aside, I buy them in small enough amounts that I use them in a reasonable period of time.  I use a lot of olive oil, and keep the large container in my pantry cabinet.  It is hard to describe it, but the pantry is on a wall that is half-under-ground and is very cool and dark (in the winter it can sometimes be cool enough that olive and peanut oils become very thick).  It is the only oil I buy in bulk.  I do not deep fry, so have no need to store large amounts of oil for that purpose


----------

